# crank and stem sizes on Motobecane Immortal builds



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

I am considering ordering one of the Immortal frames, either the Spirit or the force. But I haven't seen what's the length of the stem and the cranks? Do we have any choice when making a build. I am interested in the largest (62 cm) frame, so if anyone knows what size crank and stem is shipped with it, I would appreciate that.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I do believe you do not get any choice. I have an Immortal, and the crank arms and stem were appropriate for the frame size. Maybe shoot an email to bikesdirect?


----------



## zekeafroid (Jun 30, 2008)

Similarly, I wanted to know the crank arm/handlebar/stem sizes on the 51cm Champ SL Ti. I PM'ed Mike (user bikesdirect) from BikesDirect.com and he got back to me right away with the information.


----------

